# 67 GTO Radiator replacement size



## 67gtoconv (Jan 8, 2014)

Got a basket case that I am doing a ground up that did not have the original radiator as part of the purchase. It is not an A/C car so it has the 15" core. I bought an aluminum unit and it is supposed to be the same size but is about an inch too tall and I can't figure out why. the manufacturer says that he has not had any previous complaints. Any ideas why? The VIN numbers are correct and the core support was not modified.
thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it will stick up about an inch above the radiator support if thats what you mean, i believe i had to use the AC car lower rubber isolators.


----------

